# PUBG-Community TeamSpeak mit BISS!



## drr3ed (30. August 2018)

*In**tro*​ 
	Moin Leute, Ich wollte euch einmal etwas über unseren neuen Playerunknown’s Battlegroud Community TeamSpeak Server erzählen. Unser TeamSpeak hält momentan 80 Slots und wir stehen mit unserem starken Serverteam hinter euch und sind für alle Fragen offen und immer für euch da.
	Auf unserem Server versuchen wir eine dauerhaft angenehme Gaming Community zu schaffen. Geleitet wird dieser Server über ein System, welches eure Statistiken über das Spiel konstant auf dem neusten Stand hält und ihr somit immer weiter zocken könnt, ohne euch Sorgen zu machen, das eure Statistiken irgendwann falsch sind. Weitestgehend tragen wir nur euren aktuellen PUBG Namen ein und eure Spielregion, die Bots aktualisieren dann eure Punkte. 
	Ihr findet bei uns auf dem Server momentan Duo und Squad Channel, welche eine maximal Anzahl an unsern haben, sprich in den Duo Channeln könnt ihr nur mit 2 Leuten rein und in die Squad Channel natürlich nur zu 4. Wer jedoch eine kleine Pause haben will vom zocken, da er gerade unglücklich gestorben ist, kann sich dann bei unseren Musik- und Radio Channeln ein wenig Musik anhören, um runter zu kommen, die sich direkt unter unserer Eingangshalle befinden. 
	Wer sich jedoch gerade in einer glücklichen Zeit auf dem TeamSpeak befindet, kann durchaus bei einigen geplanten Events mitmachen, bei denen ihr coole Preise gewinnen könnt, wie z. B. Eine eigene Servergruppe (namens „Community Event Gewinner“) usw. Was aber vorauszusehen ist, ist das wir auch einen gewissen Satz an Regeln haben, die bitte eingehalten werden sollen. Das beste wäre nämlich, wenn ihr auf den Server kommt ihr, die euch eben durchlest, um dann sofort ins Spielerlebnis eintauchen könnt.​​​ *Rangmöglichkeiten*​ 
	Wer schon mal auf unseren anderen TeamSpeak Server war, weiß das man sich VIP und VIP+ kaufen kann. Das wird bei uns wieder der Fall sein. Habt ihr dann vor euch VIP zu kaufen, bekommt ihr Prämien die ein normaler Nutzer auf unseren Server nicht bekommt. Diese wären ein Permanenter Channel, die Möglichkeit euch einen Avatar zu setzen, eure Beschreibung zu ändern und die Chance einen „No-Poke“ - Rang zu bekommen. 
	VIP+ auf der anderen Seite bekommt reservierte Slots, die Chance einen Clan zu erstellen (mit Anfangs 5 Channeln, wobei eine Aufstockung möglich ist), ihr könnt dann ebenfalls einen Gif als Avatar setzen, habt daraufhin auch noch die Möglichkeit eure eigene Beschreibung zu ändern sowie die der eigenen Channel und habt ebenfalls, wie beim VIP Kauf die „No-Poke“ Rang Option, sodass keiner euch mehr anstupsen kann.
	Beide Ränge sind Permanent und Server übergreifend, heißt das ihr z. B. auf unserem Fortnite-Ts3 Server VIP+ gekauft habt, werdet ihr das auf unserem PUBG-Server wieder besitzen.​ *Rang Updates Achievements *​ 
	Da unser TeamSpeak mit einem System unterstützt, wie oben bereits erwähnt, haben wir es so eingerichtet das eure PUBG-Stats automatisch aktualisiert werden. Was dazu kommt ist, dass wir eigene Achievements für euch entwickelt haben wie z. B.  „Geisterfahrer“, wenn ihr 20 Leute mit einem Wagen eurer Wahl überfahren habt. Diese und noch viel mehr Custom Achivements erwarten euch auf unserem Server, also los, fangt sofort an zu sammeln!!​ 
*Atmosphäre*​ 
	Die Stimmung auf unserem TeamSpeak würden wir als sehr ruhig und nett beschreiben, da wir als gesamtes Serverteam expliziten Wert darauf legen das jeder mit seinen  Freunden ungestört zusammen spielen kann. Wobei es immer Leute gibt die sich Späßchen erlauben, das können wir nicht immer unterbinden. Aber sofern dir jemand auffällt der sich gemeine Späßchen erlaubt, die auf dem Server nicht erlaubt sind oder du sogar selber gestört wirst von einer gewissen Person (oder einer Gruppe anderer Leute) dann kommst du bitte in den Support Warteraum und wir versuchen diesen Konflikt dann zu klären, sodass du wieder ungestört auf dem TeamSpeak sein kannst.​ *Fragen zum Support*​ 
	Sofern bei euch das Spielerlebnis gestört werden sollte, haben wir ein gut ausgebildetes Serverteam (an Supportern, Moderatoren etc.), welches euch sehr gerne bei euren Fragen hilft, um euer Spielerlebnis bestmöglich zu gestalten und wie oben genannt, kommt ihr dann bitte in den Support sofern ihr gestört werdet oder bemerkt das andere sind Sachen erlauben, die nicht auf dem Server erlaubt sind, da wir als Serverteam eben versuchen diesen Server möglichst nett zu gestalten damit du und jeder andere auf dem TS3 Server sich dort einen netten Tag gestalten kann, um mit seinem Freund/Freunde diverse Runden PUBG zu zocken. 
	Im Grunde genommen kannst du wegen jeder Server bezogenen Frage zum Support kommen, da unser Serverteam darauf ausgebildet ist, um jede dieser Fragen zu beantworten. Kann ein „Supporter“ euch diese Frage jedoch nicht beantworten, wird er sicherlich einen Hochrangigeren fragen oder dir direkt die richtige Antwort überbringen.​ 
*Supporter werden*​ 
	Hast du jedoch Lust selber Supporter zu werden kannst du dies auf unserem Server gerne tun, jedoch musst du dafür uns eine Bewerbung ausfüllen die, in Form eines Google Formular, als Link über den Supporträumen vorzufinden ist. 
	Altersbegrenzungen haben wir nicht auf den Supporterrängen, also keine Sorge sofern du jünger sein solltest, wenn deine Bewerbung gut ist, wirst du sicherlich angenommen. 
	Starten wirst du bei uns als „Test-Supporter“ um dich an das den Supporteralltag zu gewöhnen, wobei du auch einen Mentor zugeteilt bekommst, der im Grunde genommen dein „Lehrer“ ist, der deine Bezugsperson bei Problemen ist und den und immer Fragen kannst, sofern du Unklarheiten hast.  
	Hast du dann diese Phase überstanden und wurdest erfolgreich ins Team aufgenommen dann bist du ein wahrer „Supporter“ und hast im weiter Verlauf deiner Teamkarriere immer die Chance einen UpRank zu bekommen, indem du dich als nutzvolles und nettes Teammitglied zeigst. 
	Rangmöglichkeiten, die du erreichen kannst sind: 
	Test-Supporter → Supporter → Sr. Supporter → Moderator → Sr. Moderator → Admin​​​	Teamspeak3: PUBG-Ts3.de​​	Website: http://pubg-ts3.de/ (Im Aufbau)​


----------

